# Need bullets for .256 Win Mag



## wyogoob

Anyone have any 60 grain open point 25 caliber bullets?

I can't find them anywhere. Reeds has loaded .256 Win Mag ammo, but no 60 grain projectiles.



Maybe I can get lucky.

.


----------



## DallanC

Well if you are asking bullets, this is a FP hunting bullet. Does it need to be HP?

http://www.armesetplus.com/en/reloa...nterlock/hornady-257-dia-60-gr-fp-pk-100-2510

If you need cartridges:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=416448437

Edit, also:

http://www.armslist.com/posts/766812/green-bay-wisconsin-ammo-for-sale--256-win-mag-ammo

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky

Sorry, no. I thought I had most of a box but as I was rummaging around in my .257 bullets looking for them I remembered loading them in some 25-35s for Dad.


----------



## DallanC

http://www.chuckhawks.com/256Win.htm



> According to data from the fifth edition of the Hornady Handbook of Cartridge Reloading handloaders with a .256 rifle can approximately duplicate the Winchester factory load using the Hornady 60 grain Flat Point bullet in front of 15.5 grains of H4227 powder for a MV of 2700 fps. The trajectory of that load looks like this: +2.3 inches at 50 yards, +4.4 inches at 100 yards, 0 at 200 yards, and -26.2 inches at 300 yards.




-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob

Hey, thanks, 60 gr 25 caliber Hornaday bullets are hard to find. 

I have plenty of NOS ammo. 

I'm really looking for 60 grain open point bullets. They're sort of a round nose hollow point.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> Sorry, no. I thought I had most of a box but as I was rummaging around in my .257 bullets looking for them I remembered loading them in some 25-35s for Dad.


 Thanks for looking.

.


----------



## Kevin D

There have been a few boxes of .257 Speer 75 gr flat point bullets show up here in Logan recently, the first time I've seen these in years. I bought what I needed last week for my .25-20 but I left some on the shelf. With the continued scarcity of most of the less popular bullets, you may want to consider buying some of these to hang on to.

Now, if I could only find some 2400 powder.....


----------



## Loke

Are these for the upcoming bison hunt?


----------



## Cooky

Loke said:


> Are these for the upcoming bison hunt?


Too much gun. You use a .22 Savage Hi Power for that.
http://books.google.com/books?id=hk...ge&q=buffalo with .22 savage hi power&f=false


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> Too much gun. You use a .22 Savage Hi Power for that.
> http://books.google.com/books?id=hkkcAQAAMAAJ&pg=PA25&lpg=PA25&dq=buffalo+with+.22+savage+hi+power&source=bl&ots=woAdjfcdvb&sig=dAZP86IM1l5eDDbWeWHpEe7GLVg&hl=en&sa=X&ei=oUyDU8SWH8O1yAS8gILwCg&ved=0CEEQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=buffalo%20with%20.22%20savage%20hi%20power&f=false


Anything from Charles Newton, the father of the modern rifle firearm, is good by me.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Loke said:


> Are these for the upcoming bison hunt?


Maybe, after all the Winchester .256 is a MAGNUM.

Maybe this:


top of the page
.


----------



## Cooky

http://www.lohmanarms.com/product_p/hrn%202510.htm
Do I read that right? A buck each? :shock:
I wonder when Hornady plans on starting production on some of the less popular bullets again.


----------



## wyogoob

Cooky said:


> http://www.lohmanarms.com/product_p/hrn 2510.htm
> Do I read that right? A buck each? :shock:
> I wonder when Hornady plans on starting production on some of the less popular bullets again.


No, there's 100 in a box (100/BX)

thanks for looking

Again, I'm looking for the old open point expanding bullets.

.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I was fairly certain I knew about every obscure, odd-ball cartridge out there, but this is the first time I have ever heard of the .256 Winchester magnum. I wonder what other nearly obsolete cartridges I've never heard of.


----------



## wyogoob

Here's another 256:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/44178-256-newton-happy-anniversary.html


----------



## hondodawg

Just saw some 75gr HP .257 at a LGS. Sierra #1600


----------



## Bax*

Goob, what you shooting that out of?


----------



## Loke

my guess is a Ruger Hawkeye. Not the rifle, the original single shot revolver.


----------



## Bax*

Loke said:


> my guess is a Ruger Hawkeye. Not the rifle, the original single shot revolver.


I hadnt ever heard of this cartridge until Goob's post so I looked it up and the Ruger caught my eye. That sounds like a cool round!


----------



## wyogoob

Bax* said:


> Goob, what you shooting that out of?


256 Win Mag Thompson Contenders
256 Win Mag model 62 Marlin
256 Ferret Universal Model A

The 256 Ferret has trouble cycling flat-nosed bullets.


----------



## Loke

No Hawkeye? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Cooky

Those Universals are cool. I almost had a guy talked out of one a few years ago, but he decided that since I was so interested it must be worth a lot of money. I just wanted it 'cause I had never seen one in .256 and I like M1 Carbines. We didn't make a deal.


----------



## wyogoob

DallanC said:


> Well if you are asking bullets, this is a FP hunting bullet. Does it need to be HP?
> 
> http://www.armesetplus.com/en/reloa...nterlock/hornady-257-dia-60-gr-fp-pk-100-2510
> 
> If you need cartridges:
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=416448437
> 
> Edit, also:
> 
> http://www.armslist.com/posts/766812/green-bay-wisconsin-ammo-for-sale--256-win-mag-ammo
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan, thanks for the leads.

The only one that had 60 grain bullets was Armesetplus out of Quebec Canada. I made an order and it went thru OK. Actually the prices, after the Canadian/USA exchange, were not bad. A couple days later they cancelled my order without explanation. I sent them an email asking them what was up but they didn't reply.

.


----------



## Loke

Probably because the Canadians are planning to invade and don't want you to be armed.


----------

